# Algae bloom at Pensacola Beach



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

We went out yesterday afternoon to do some surf fishing. The algae bloom is tremendously bad right now to the point of being unfishable. Line in the water for 5 minutes and it looked like you were fishing with a rope because so much had accumulated on the line. 10 minutes of cleanup every time you retrieved your bait. There were bundles of algae as big as square bails of hay washed up on the beach. Most of the junegrass that had been here previously has moved on though. I'd take junegrass over that algae crap anyday! Total for the afternoon:

1 Whiting
1 Ray

Surprised we caught anything. I hope it moves on quickly.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

its been atrocious. still waiting for it to clear up. anyone with a good guess as to when it will be clear again? do we need a big system to come through to push thing out? whats the deal?


----------

